# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Nhật ký các chuyến đi >  Món ăn" lạ" Đà Lạt_Du lịch Đà Lạt

## ngocduyenshine

*Những món ăn lạ tại Đà Lạt_* *“Lạ” từ cái tên
*
Du lịch Đà Lạt, du khách không những được thưởng thức những đặc sản nơi đây mà du khach còn được nếm trải mùi vị của các món ăn ngon mà " lạ" như: Chè xé áo, sữa nành bò, bánh căn gạo dở… bạn măm măm bao giờ chưa? Ẩm thực Đà Lạt quả là có nhiều điều “lạ”.

*Chè xé áo*
Nếu có dịp đi qua góc đường Hùng Vương – Trần Quý Cáp, bạn sẽ được thưởng thức một món chè mang tên xé áo. Nè, đừng có nghĩ bậy nha. Đó chỉ đơn giản là món chè đá giống với Phục Linh dưới Sài Gòn mình ấy mà.

Quán này toạ lạc ngay ngã ba Máy nước nên học sinh thường tụ tập rất đông mỗi khi tan học. Mỗi lần vào quán tụi nhỏ thường gọi “Cho con ly xé áo đi cô”. Hỏi ra mới biết, “xé áo” tức là “xáo é”, phát âm gần giống với “sáo é” – một cách chơi chữ rất độc đáo của học sinh phố núi về cái món chè sương sáo hột é.
Cô chủ quán của món chè “xé áo”.

Cô chủ quán của món chè “xé áo”.

Khi vào quán, bạn còn được thưởng thức món Gỏi khô bò quen thuộc. Ngộ nghĩnh ở chỗ, trên đây dân tình lại gọi là xấp xấp. Bạn có biết vì sao không? Xuất phát từ tiếng kéo khi cắt kêu “xấp xấp” đó mà.

*
Món xấp xấp*

Món này lên đây ăn có cảm giác khác hẳn. Có lẽ vì cái tên lạ mà ăn cũng thấy lạ nữa. Hương vị dù có hơi giống Sài Gòn nhưng vẫn có sự khác biệt khi dùng. Trên đĩa gỏi còn được phủ một ít mì giòn khô tạo cảm giác đỡ ngán khi ăn.

Khi ăn hết đĩa này, bạn vẫn có thể gọi thêm một đĩa mì khô – thường được rắc lên món gỏi xấp xấp để dùng cho đỡ nhạt miệng. Khi ăn bạn nên cho chút ớt phủ lên để làm dịu đi cái lạnh bên ngoài. Dù là quán cóc bên đường nhưng không gian khá thoải mái, bạn có thể ngồi tám với những chiến hữu của mình bao lâu tuỳ thích vì cô chủ quán ở đây hết sức thân thiện. Ở đây tất cả đều đồng giá 5k/ món.
Mì khô

*Mì khô
“Lạ” trong cách làm*

Đi dọc khoảng 200 m theo đường Trần Quý Cáp, nhìn bên tay phải bạn sẽ bắt gặp quán bánh cuốn Thanh Trì. Đây là quán nổi tiếng từ xưa đến nay, dân địa phương ai cũng biết. Nếu đến Đà Lạt mà không thưởng thức món bánh cuốn ở đây thì thật là phí.
Bánh cuốn Thanh Trì.

*Bánh cuốn Thanh Trì.*

Không như bánh cuốn ở Sài Gòn (thường dùng chung với chả lụa + tôm khô + nem sống) thì bánh cuốn tại đây lại ăn kèm với chả lụa và thịt nướng, giống hệt như món bún thịt nướng vậy đó. Nước mắm cũng khác nữa. Nếu như nước chấm ở thành phố, đồ chua được làm từ cà rốt và củ cải thì lên đây chúng được thay thế bằng đu đủ bào sợi. Ban đầu ăn thì cảm thấy hơi lạ nhưng khi đưa vào miệng nhóp nhép cùng với bánh cuốn thì vị ngon lạ. Điều đặc biệt là giá cực rẻ, chỉ có 15k/ đĩa mà thôi.

Đà Lạt càng về đêm càng lạnh, nhờ vậy mà tớ có dịp được thưởng thức món bánh căn mà bạn tớ làm tại nhà. Bánh căn nhìn giống như bánh khọt vậy, cũng đổ bột và trứng lên những chiếc khuôn nhỏ trong lò đổ bánh và chờ cho chín đều. Bánh được làm từ cơm nguội xay nhuyễn thành bột, khá là kinh tế đó.


*Bánh căn
*
Một lưu ý khi làm món này là phải chọn loại gạo thiệt là dở để làm. Cậu bạn của tớ thường hay đùa “Để làm món bánh căn thì nên chọn loại gạo dở, nhưng đừng lấy loại cho heo ăn là được. Nếu chọn gạo ngon thì bột sẽ rất dẻo và như vậy khi xúc bánh ra khay rất khó, bột sẽ còn bị dính trên khuông, bánh sẽ nhảo tung chảo không ăn được.”

Bánh căn thường dùng chung với mắm nêm cay thiệt cay, lúc đó bạn sẽ cảm thấy ấm áp hơn trong cái không gian se lạnh của thành phố. Nhóm bọn tớ có ba đứa ở Đà Lạt, dù là con trai nhưng các chàng làm rất khéo không thua gì các cô nàng đâu nhé. Nhờ vậy mà tớ đã có một buổi tiệc bánh căn tại gia thú vị vô cùng.
Và còn “Lạ” khi thưởng thức

Nếu bạn đi khoảng 500 m theo hướng Tây Nam từ Hồ Xuân Hương sẽ bắt gặp các quán bánh tráng nướng. Món này quá quen thuộc với teen Sài Thành nhưng tại Đà Lạt thì cách thưởng thức rất khác.

Nhân bánh được làm khá đơn giản nhưng mỗi lần cắn vào miếng nào thì y như rằng bạn không nỡ nuốt miếng đó. Kể ra cũng khá dễ để làm món này. Tớ hỏi bí kíp làm, cô cũng nhiệt tình hướng dẫn.

Vị mặn của dầu hành, một chút ớt bột lẫn bò khô xay nhuyễn hoà với cái vị béo ngậy của phô mai nóng chảy trên lò than khiến cho tớ không khỏi thèm thuồng bởi cái hương thơm quyến rũ của nó. Giá cũng khá mềm, chỉ có 15k/cái mà thôi.
Bánh tráng nướng trứng

*Bánh tráng nướng trứng*

Chiếc bánh khá to nên khi ăn bạn phải cắt nhỏ thành từng miếng, chấm với nước me chua chua trộn chung với tương ớt. Vị cay nồng trong nhân bánh càng khiến cho bạn cảm thấy ấm áp hơn giữa cái lạnh trời đêm ở phố núi.

Đi xuống một chút là con đường Tăng Bạt Hổ nho nhỏ nổi tiếng với món sữa đậu khói bay nghi ngút, thơm lừng một góc đường. Lần đầu tiên trong đời tớ mới biết sữa bò trộn chung với đậu phộng là như thế nào. Bạn có thể thưởng thức đậu xanh, đậu nành trộn chung với sữa bò tươi vẫn ngon lành cành đào. Mọi người ở đây gọi tắt món nước quen thuộc này là: nành bò, nành xanh, nành phộng… nghe hấp dẫn hẳn. Giá chỉ có 6k/ ly thôi à.

Sữa đậu có lẽ quá bình thường với mỗi người nhưng khi lên đây, bạn sẽ có một cảm giác thật khác. Vừa uống sữa nóng vừa quấn khăn len quanh cổ, người trùm kín mít mấy lớp thật là một cái thú khó tả.

Dân Sài Gòn như tớ lên đây chủ yếu là ăn với chơi. Nếu bạn muốn thưởng thức những “đặc sản” có 1-0-2 này ở Đà Lạt thì nên có một “thổ địa” dẫn đường. Điều đó sẽ giúp bạn tránh được những quán ăn có giá cả trên trời mà chất lượng không được đảm bảo. Một tuần tại đây tớ đã thưởng thức rất nhiều nhưng tính ra “phí ăn” chẳng có bao nhiêu. Chúc bạn sẽ có một chuyến đi lý thú cùng những người bạn của mình.

----------


## hat

lưu lại khi nào lại lên Đà Lạt nhất định phải thử hết các món này hahaha, thanks chủ thớt nhé

----------

